# Solar, wood pellet & underfloor heating



## brianmcskane (10 Sep 2006)

I plan to build a new house in 2007 and am considering what heating system to go with. I was thinking of wood peller boiler along with solar panels as hot water supplement. I also am keen on using underfloor heating. There are a lot of suppliers out there but I'm more concerned with what model/make to go with for each of the mentioned systems. I've got brochures for Aquatech who supply and install wood pellet boilers, solar panels and underfloor heating. Their wood peller boiler is an Italian make called D'alessandro, solar panels are 'Polar Bear' and the underfloor equipment is just 'Aquatech'. If anyone can recommend good manufacturers for each of the above then I'd very much appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Con (10 Sep 2006)

If you have underfloor heating then why not use geothermal heating?


----------



## z102 (12 Sep 2006)

Geothermal heating is still not available in Ireland. Check the meaning of the term "geothermal heating" by contacting the international geothermal association. Their web page is here: [broken link removed] 
Get a real civil engineer or a real heating advisor and ask them for further advice. Check also the previous posts here on AAM as well as the SEI home page.
Insulate your home down to zero energy demand if possible. Plan a "zero energy" home or an "energy plus" home to make it future proof.


----------



## extopia (12 Sep 2006)

I think you're splitting hairs here, heinbloed. If it comes from the ground, can we not agree to call it geothermal, whether the original source is molten lava, geysers or residual heat absorbed from the sun? My "geothermal" system, in a cold part of Ireland, seems to be working well.


----------



## z102 (12 Sep 2006)

Agreeing on reason. O.k.. But agreeing on ignoring international standards? Why? What's next then, calling a dog a cat, a pear an apple , just because they're growing in our backgarden? So we can be proud of it?
Check also the IEA home page for the various forms of energy we humans are making use of. 
The term "geothermal energy" used for solar energy stored temporaly in the subsoil, would that allow us to use the term "solar energy" for nuclear power, for coal? Or for timber?
It might make the sales mens catalogue look more comprehensive. But it certainly casts sand into the eys of the consumer. Like the war for peace or similar idiotic terms. Good enough to lure the simple mind's money into the hands of those fighting clear and open competition.


----------



## turtle77 (12 Sep 2006)

Heinbloed,
can you tell me how to make a dormer 'zero energy'..or where I can find out please? I've read some of your posts over the last few days; well informed, so I'd value your opinion.

brianmcskane,
I think you need to get an analysis done on your soil first to see if a heat pump can be used - so i was told last week at the self-build expo.
It's something I'm looking into


----------



## extopia (12 Sep 2006)

heinbloed said:


> The term "geothermal energy" used for solar energy stored temporaly in the subsoil, would that allow us to use the term "solar energy" for nuclear power, for coal? Or for timber?



A good point, and I'm all for accuracy. The IGA does indeed refer to geothermal heat pumps in [broken link removed]


----------



## z102 (12 Sep 2006)

To Extopia:
So even the IGA has fallen to the trap with this one article about Ireland. A heatpump that is tapping into stored solar heat is a heatpump tapping into stored solar heat. One wouldn't need to use the backgarden or the soil as such. A storage tank holding warm water or gravel or top soil or sand heated up by solar radiation and tapped into with the aid of a heatpump-would that be then called geothermal heat as well? Think logic.
And to Turtle77:
Try the following link, click on the "english" flag: www.passiv.de 
Or try as well the SEI page, http://www.sei.ie/ 
Or check google for the terms "passive house" or "zero energy house".


----------



## F.D (13 Sep 2006)

I am running an oil boiler underfloor heating system for just over a year and was holding off on putting a heatpump / wood burning system until the grants became available and with oil going up and up its time for a change
Has anyone changed over from oil to either of these systems if not is there anyone else thinking of doing this? 
or which one would you recommend


----------



## FifiB (14 Sep 2006)

Hi, am afraid not an answer to any questions, however am about to install Polytherm (Heattrack) Underfloor heating in my 2000ft square home...is partially new build and partial renovation...wondering if anyone has any recent comment on this...big prob is we are determined to put in wood pellet boiler to run it and cannot make a reasonable and economic decision...we need to house it in the utility room, currently considering the Benekov ..., and have pellet store in garden...this is also a problem as cannot decide on what type of storage to use...all v expensive for bulk outdoor.....have read loads of previous info on this site and v informative just hoping someone can shed further light on all my dilemmas.....
Cheers, 
FifiB


----------



## CBLAD (15 Nov 2006)

I noticed people are confused about Renewable Energy Options, a very good company just started in Meath offering independent advice to Architects and Public as consultancy service (not too expensive considering savings potential from advice, I know of several that have saved themselves thousands on installation and wrong options,they are Kyron Energy and Power [broken link removed]


----------



## CBLAD (15 Nov 2006)

As previously posted independent advice as consultancy service from new comapny called Kyron Energy and Power in Co Meath [broken link removed], they personally saved me 4k on installation cost, change in site orientation for some of my proposed systems and 40% on running cost from their advice


----------



## Leo (15 Nov 2006)

Hi CBLAD, plese don't double post. Also, in accordance with the , could you confirm whether you have any association with that company other than as a satisfied customer?
Thanks,
Leo


----------



## CBLAD (15 Nov 2006)

Sorry Leo for the dupliaction, a current PC issue, no vested intreast, I was put in touch with them by house designer


----------



## Leo (15 Nov 2006)

Thanks for that.
Leo


----------



## extopia (16 Nov 2006)

The big issue with wood pellet is do you have a reliable supply of pellets? Look at www.sei.ie for a list of suppliers and call the ones closest to you to get an idea of availability and price.

The second big issue is bulk storage (assuming you have a local supplier who can blow a ton or so of pellets at a time - similar to an oil delivery - into your storage area). If you have to use bagged pellets the costs are a lot higher than bulk, but again check with your local suppliers.

Spend the money on the storage area if you have room for bulk storage, and remember damp pellets are useless.


----------



## turtle77 (16 Nov 2006)

Do pellets attract rats? 

I was told that they do.


----------



## extopia (16 Nov 2006)

No evidence for this afaik. Rats are attracted by food sources, and they don't eat wood. Wasn't the oil company who told you this, was it?


----------



## Miles (16 Nov 2006)

Im afraid that rats do eat wood. Apparently they need to - something about stalling growth of their teeth.

A product called Storm is essential kit and will solve any vermin problem. Or a good cat!


----------



## extopia (16 Nov 2006)

Rats need to do a lot of gnawing all right but I don't think wood pellets would do the job for them - too brittle. Rats are ATTRACTED by food sources, not wood. Presumably they'll do their gnawing close to the nest or on the route to and from the food source.


----------



## Miles (16 Nov 2006)

Sure what would I know - grew up on a farm!


----------



## imogen (17 Nov 2006)

I understand all wood pellets are currently imported from Northern Ireland Germany or Austria and will be so for some years to come. Not very green...

Rats: they can eat concrete too, I can tell you from personal experience. However it takes them longer which is one reason why I would never buy or build a timber frame house in Ireland. 

They like any warm chewable habitat where there is also food nearby (your garden compost heap?) so I would think they'd only love a store of wood pellets. Terriers are, as a cat lover I'm sorry to say, rather better than cats at keeping them under control. Storm is essential though smelly when they die and rather cruel. I use it every year.

Imogen (very rural dweller)


----------



## david ross (5 Jul 2007)

imogen said:


> I understand all  Wood Pellet are currently imported from Northern Ireland Germany or Austria and will be so for some years to come. Not very green...
> 
> Rats: they can eat concrete too, I can tell you from personal experience. However it takes them longer which is one reason why I would never buy or build a timber frame house in Ireland.
> 
> ...



I heard there are a few new plants to open in ireland that will be producing wood pellets...


----------



## galwaytt (5 Jul 2007)

I put in solar and gas - geothermal (of whatever kind you choose to call it....) does not stack up, financially, not at current installation pricing and electricity pricing.

Woodpellet - I discounted for reasons of amount of handling, aggro, storage and stories about supply, or the lack of............

Oil - fundamentally unsuitable for UFH, and too dear anyway - although the boilers themselves are reasonable to buy.

OP - which 'Aquatech' is that - the co in Cork?   I have UFH for 10 years, bought from Aquatech (?) in Cork, and it's been very good.  I have a dormer too, and I made the boob of putting rads upstairs.   Never again.  

Come to think of it - Dormer, never again, either...........which explains why my new house is 2-storey.


----------



## dj01 (6 Jul 2007)

Hi galwaytt,

I'mm hoping to start our new house shortly, and am looking at UF, possibly with a combination of radiators upstairs. Just wondering why you wouldn't put rads upstairs again?

Thanks


----------

